# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kumpi istumasuunta mieluisampi ?

## Ertsu

T&#228;m&#228; konsepti tarjoaisi kaikille matkustajille kasvot-menosuuntaan -matkan.
T&#228;ss&#228; ei siis ole lainkaan selk&#228;-edell&#228;-penkkej&#228; . Mit&#228;s mielt&#228; t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; ollaan ?
T&#228;m&#228; ei sovi yhteen sen 1,5-kerroskonseptin kanssa.
T&#228;t&#228; nimit&#228;n etutelibussiksi, jonka etupy&#246;r&#228;t ovat jakelukuormureissa k&#228;ytett&#228;vi&#228;, 16&#180;. Takapy&#246;r&#228;t saavat olla tavallisen bussin (muistaakseni)
12R22,5-kokoisia. Huom ! En tarjoa t&#228;h&#228;n mit&#228;&#228;n matalaprofiilirenkaita.

----------

